# Pumpkin Spice Cake



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to share this with you guys since it's my favorite time of the year! Fall is here! Woohoo! Okay, so I love carrot cake, err, umm, without the carrots, and also minus the raisins. So I guess I don't really like carrot cake as much as I thought, but I dooooo love the spiciness of it so I searched high and low for a great recipe and I found it here:

http://www.joyofbaking.com/PumpkinSpiceCake.html

I have used many of this lady's recipes and they are all wonderful.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2010)

That was just added to our 4H cooking class for this year. That is an amazing recipe thanks for sharing it. Our kids will love it.  We are starting next weekend with them.  Thanks again Cheryl


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

looks fantastic..........and i'm with you on the carrots and raisins!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry squirrel I just love a good carrot cake with raisins and nuts to boot. But that's why they make chocolate ice cream cause everyone doesn't like vanilla........But your cake what ever it is looks awesome and quite YummO. too


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

OK - so here is the scoop on this recipe. This is fantastic for sure. We did a test run so we can use it this weekend with the 4H kids (that is what it says here on the script)  and we loved it.

Observations

If you are not an advanced cook it might be difficult to cut the layers into 2 pieces and do the 4 layers as pictured. The layers will be small and too flexible to manage in one piece

The frosting is too much for 2 layers so if you are not able to do 4 layers cut the frosting back to 1/2 or it will be too sweet

This is ONE KICK ASS recipe and you should give it a try for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

That looks too good!

I think I'll hide it!


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks awesome Squirrel, will have to try this one for the holidays. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I do love me some carrot cake though, one of my favorites.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> OK - so here is the scoop on this recipe. This is fantastic for sure. We did a test run so we can use it this weekend with the 4H kids (that is what it says here on the script)  and we loved it.
> 
> Observations
> 
> ...


There was an Alton Brown trick I saw that works really well for getting even layers easily. He took two pieces of 2x2 wood (clean unused brand new pieces) made a "V" shape with the cake round in the middle. Then used the top of the wood as a knife guide to get a straight even cut, it actually works very well if you aren't confident in your knife skills.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> There was an Alton Brown trick I saw that works really well for getting even layers easily. He took two pieces of 2x2 wood (clean unused brand new pieces) made a "V" shape with the cake round in the middle. Then used the top of the wood as a knife guide to get a straight even cut, it actually works very well if you aren't confident in your knife skills.


Thanks JR that is a great tip. I am sure that I could do it with no problem but teaching 14 year olds would be problematic and I dont think they would ever go buy wood to cut a cake. Kids are going to take the path of least resistance almost every time and that is what my comment was aimed at. When I went to the webiste I noticed that the original recipe was just 2 layers so I can only assume that someone  here might have been displaying some of the tremendous talent she has


----------



## squirrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Gary! If you don't want to try cutting the layers then just do four (or even three) smaller ones. Glad you liked it!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hey Gary! If you don't want to try cutting the layers then just do four (or even three) smaller ones. Glad you liked it!


We are toying with that idea too. Since this is the first class and we have NO IDEA of skill level we are trying to keep it simple.

We are doing 2 appetizers - making our chicken,mango,jalopeno sausage and serving on large hawiian rolls then doing the cake. All in 3 hours

Cake will go first so it can cool so we most likely will just do the 2 layers with them. Thanks again for sharing a great recipe. I might have eaten a little too much of it last nite


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

Or you can get ChefRob to give a class on knife wielding.

He's the only guy who could show up at a gun fight with a knife, and still have a chance!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He could probably cut that cake into 14 equal slices.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Or you can get ChefRob to give a class on knife wielding.
> 
> He's the only guy who could show up at a gun fight with a knife, and still have a chance!
> 
> ...


whatta ya tryin tosay.......


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

Any you think I am gonna let him anywhere near 14 -18 year old girls  - I have seen him in action and it aint pretty. Mrs Scar would have both of us in leg irons LOL


----------



## chefrob (Oct 8, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Any you think I am gonna let him anywhere near 14 -18 year old girls


you would be a smart man..............


> Mrs Scar would have both of us in leg irons LOL


 freaky........i knew there was sumpin' i liked 'bout the mrs............


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Cheryl

This cake is even better after sitting in the fridge a couple of days - WOW


----------



## squirrel (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh yea, that is so true. I like it cold.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is one you can try Squirrel and tell me if it is any good...



Layered Pumpkin Loaf

*INGREDIENTS * 

1 cup canned pumpkin
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp. granulated sugar, divided
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
4 egg whites, divided
1/2 cup fat-free milk
1/4 cup canola oil
2 cups flour
2-1/2 tsp. CALUMET Baking Powder
2 tsp. pumpkin pie spice
1/4 tsp. salt
1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Neufchatel Cheese, 1/3 Less Fat than Cream Cheese, softened

 
*PREHEAT *oven to 350ºF. Grease a nonstick 9x5-inch loaf pan; set aside. Mix pumpkin, 1 cup granulated sugar, the brown sugar, 3 of the egg whites, milk and oil in large bowl. Add flour, baking powder, pie spice and salt; stir just until moistened. Set aside. Beat Neufchatel cheese, remaining 2 Tbsp. granulated sugar and the remaining egg white with wire whisk until well blended.

*SPOON* half of the pumpkin batter into prepared pan; spoon Neufchatel cheese mixture evenly over the batter. Cover with remaining pumpkin batter.

*BAKE* 1 hour to 1 hour 5 min. or until wooden toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Run knife or thin spatula around edges of pan to loosen bread; cool in pan on wire rack 10 min. Remove bread from pan to wire rack; cool completely.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh Yum Paul. I will be trying that soon, I don't think I'll be using the low fat stuff though.I'm a purist when it comes to fat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

